# Can your computer keep up with the National Debt?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's a link to the National Debt calculator. My 6 core, 3.5 GHz system could hardly keep up with it.

http://www.usdebtclock.org/index.html

Ralph


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Getting better all the time. I know, 'cause we were told 4 years ago it would.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Hope and change guy and gals, hope and change.....

Got a hole in my pocket and all the pennies came out................


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Yikes!! Asset to debt ratio went from 10:1 in 2000 to 5:1 in 2012. That is an alarming trend.


----------

